# Southika



## dimpu

in one of the forum it shows that the word relates to greek.
but it is mentioned as "sothika" which is not ia m looking for..but the correct spelling is "southika" which i am looking for.and "southika" is a name of a girl.
and plz someone answer to this.wat is meaning of it.which ever language it may be ,answer plz.
thank you.


----------



## Eddie

I've got bad news for you, Dimpu. I searched very carefully for _Southika_, using various Greek spellings, and all I came up with is _Sothika_ as a name.

I'm letting you know so that you don't think you're being ignored.

By the way, welcome to the forum.







Ed


----------



## Lems

Eddie said:
			
		

> Give a man a fish, and you feed him for a day; teach him to fish, and you feed him for a lifetime.


...and furthermore, he won't bother you for weeks.  

Lems


----------



## Eddie

Lems, you're a man with a sense of humor. I appreciate that. We need humor in this world we live in. By the way, I love your avatar.


----------



## Lems

Eddie said:
			
		

> Lems, you're a man with a sense of humor. I appreciate that. We need humor in this world we live in. By the way, I love your avatar.


Thanks, Eddie.

It's rewarding to share our mood.   

Best

Lems
____________________________________________________________
There is no reason why someone may want to have a computer at home.
_Ken Olson, president and founder of Digital Equipment Corp.,1977_


----------



## java

hi
i heard that there is some meaning for this in sanskrit language.but i am not sure watz the meaning.i am not good at sanskrit.
it also means something is french lang. In both the lang..it is something related to smallest coin(money).
is any one sure plz do research ang let me know the correct answer.
Thank you


----------



## Arun Kumar

Hai,
 This is my first reply to the forum. Even I was looking for the meaning of "Southika". I tried many ways. Some say it is a greek word and some say it is related to Latin. I am confused. Can anyone help me in knowing the meaning of this word.


Thanku
Arun Kumar


----------



## pavlo

Arun, "southika" is NOT a greek word, "σωθικά" means "entrails/innards" or -in general- "internal"...


----------



## Tetina

pavlo said:


> Arun, "southika" is NOT a greek word, "σωθικά" means "entrails/innards" or -in general- "internal"...


 
Or it could be "σώθηκα"= I have been saved, but of course "σωθικά" comes first in (not my) mind.
Anyhow, though it may looks like a greek word I don't think it is -if "southika" is accurate, that is.
And even more, is not a girl's name, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## ireney

Is there any more context? Like where you heard it or any other information?


----------

